# 1/2 Eggs



## goodgiver (Feb 25, 2009)

I am making some home made do-nuts. I only want to make a half of a batch. Now the full batch requires 1 egg. How do I measure a half of an egg?


----------



## Scotch (Feb 25, 2009)

Beat it and measure the total, then use half of that.


----------



## Nils Hoyum (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree with scotch. Unless you use quail eggs!


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Mar 3, 2009)

A normal large egg will be about 1.7-2.0 ounces.  I agree with the above comments...whisk together to get equal distribution of the egg white and egg yolk and measure out .8-1oz of egg.

Have a great day,


----------

